# Man with samurai sword hit with Taser, arrested



## Ceicei (Feb 4, 2006)

Not sure if this belongs here in the Sword Arts or the Horror Stories forum.  This came from a newspaper article:  *Man with samurai sword hit with Taser, arrested*.   It did not seem like the samurai owner studies a sword martial art.  Anyway, I posted the link for your reading interest and feedback on how you would handle the situation if you saw this happen?

http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,635181713,00.html

- Ceicei


----------



## dobermann (Feb 4, 2006)

probably the horror stories! imagine, a guy with a samuraisword.. omg!


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 4, 2006)

Shocking, I'll tell you...  Shocking...


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 4, 2006)

well if you ask me the police did the right thig it sounds to me that the guy was not in the right state of mind at the time so there is no telling what would have happend  if they had not been there


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Better than getting shot.

Pax 
Cujo


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2006)

"Police arrested and booked Jared Beasley, 22, into the Purgatory Correctional Facility"

Maybe the subject should be:

Man with samurai sword hit with Taser, arrested, _and sent to Purgatory _:uhyeah:


----------



## Walter Wong (Feb 7, 2006)

What would I do?  I think I'd use the taser as well against the wannabe swordsman.


----------



## Swordlady (Feb 14, 2006)

I probably would've done the same thing.  Experienced with a sword or not, I would NOT have tried to forcibly disarm the man.  Tasers aren't supposed to cause long-term damage, so I think it may be a *safer* choice for disarming.


----------



## Paul B (Feb 14, 2006)

Another "People really are that dumb!/Can you believe it?" story. 

Bad for dumb people. Good for Tasers.


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 2, 2006)

lol, its ironic that we were discussing the other night during class when would we possibly be attacked by a sword in this day and age. See it still happens.

There are two other incidents I remember. There was a masked assailant attacking people with a sword in a park someone in England.

As well as someone that saw to much highlander and stopped traffic with a claymore.

I personally keep several swords in several locations of my home. Because you just never know.


----------



## Charles Mahan (May 2, 2006)

ManOfVirtues said:
			
		

> I personally keep several swords in several locations of my home. Because you just never know.


 
A shotgun full of birdshot would serve you better for home invasion.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 2, 2006)

That guy was lucky the police were feeling charitable. 40 inches of sharp steel = deadly force. I would have shot him with a real gun.


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 3, 2006)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> A shotgun full of birdshot would serve you better for home invasion.



This is true, but when I moved in my fiance told me that none of my firearms could come with me. SHE DID NOT however say anything about sharp objects. :ultracool


----------

